# The "Home" link isn't working for me



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 7, 2016)

I use Chrome for my laptop PC browser. Until about two days ago, the quick link for DC (one of eight that appear whenever I open a new tab) worked perfectly. Now when I click on it, I'm taken to a page with this message:
*"Not Found

The requested URL /cgi-bin/redirect.ha was not found on this server."*

and the display in the address bar reads as such:
*"http://www.discusscooking.com/cgi-bin/redirect.ha"*

and the tab above the address bar: *"404 Not Found"*

I of that happens even if I type in "www.discusscooking.com" into a clean browser window. Currently the only way I can access DC on my laptop is by either going into my history, selecting a thread I viewed earlier, and clicking on it OR by manually putting in the address "www.discusscooking.com/forums". I can then go anywhere I want...except the "Home" screen! I prefer that page rather than the "New Posts" page for perusing the current activity. I'm also using version 3.0 because I don't like the formatting on the front page of version 1.0.

BTW, all of the other quick links on that tab page work just fine.  Also, accessing DC works as it always has if I use either my phone or my tablet - each are Samgung products with Android systems.

Himself did a bit of trouble-shooting. We updated Chrome. He finagled a couple other techy things. Still get the message and can't gain entrance without a little creativity. He said something about the link my laptop is using for access is broken. So is my spirit...I think the entity known as "DC" doesn't like me anymore. 

PS: I can get a perfect home page if I use the Windows Edge browser. Nope, not an option. I left Windows ages ago and never looked back...

Appreciate any help and suggestions you could give me. Thanks in advance. Until then, I'll just do it "my way".


----------



## blissful (Jul 7, 2016)

Um, the site was down for a few minutes this morning/afternoon, try it again, see if it works, I use firefox.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 8, 2016)

*blissful*, it had been doing this for about 1 1/2 days before I posted the thread. Still did it when I just signed in. Still can't connect to the "Home" page once I'm in. We used to use Firefox but switched to Google ages ago. BTW. both of my mobile devises are Androids with Google browsers. Both are still performing as before.

If one of the tech support people from DC doesn't catch this problem, I'll let Himself have at it with the laptop. Not much he can't diagnose after nearly 40 years of tech support as long as it's on our end of the line.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 8, 2016)

Firefox is a better browser IMHO.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 8, 2016)

Did you try removing the link and then linking it again?  I've had to do that sometimes with other sites.  This is the link I use to get to DC. 

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Power User's Interface


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 8, 2016)

*jabbur*, it's not just the quick link on my tab that shows that message. It's the "Home" button in the blue bar right here on the DC page. I'm in. I can click anywhere I want inside of DC except the danged "Home" button in the blue menu bar directly below the "Discuss Cooking" logo in all of its cutting board glory. Just my luck I like that page best to see what's happening at the moment.

*Roll_Bones*, we used Firefox in the past, but Himself moved anything computer related to Chrome so many years ago he can't remember. (There are times, though, he can't remember what he had for dinner last night, so form your own opinion...) I prefer the functionality of Chrome and the compatibility it has with our Samsung mobile devises. If this is the only thing that "use Firefox" would fix, I'll just continue to log in manually to some page other than the main link to access DC.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 8, 2016)

Try deleting your cache and maybe your browsing history. Your browser may be reverting to a page that was down for awhile.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 8, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *jabbur*, it's not just the quick link on my tab that shows that message. It's the "Home" button in the blue bar right here on the DC page. I'm in. I can click anywhere I want inside of DC except the danged "Home" button in the blue menu bar directly below the "Discuss Cooking" logo in all of its cutting board glory. Just my luck I like that page best to see what's happening at the moment.



I'm not getting that behavior, and it doesn't sound like anyone else here is, either. So it seems like something on your end is causing the browser to redirect to a page that doesn't exist. Deleting the cache is a good idea and might help. Himself could also run a utility to see if the Windows registry is corrupted.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 9, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> ...Deleting the cache is a good idea and might help...


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner! The funny thing is, "Mr. Microchip" said that was such a simple thing it hadn't crossed his mind. Now I owe you a drink.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 9, 2016)

Golly, I guess I didn't describe the procedure clearly and simply enough... two posts above 

Actually, you owe Mr.Microchip a glass, you silly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 9, 2016)

Caslon, I didn't mean to ignore your post. The problem was that I read it right after you posted it but hadn't touched base with Himself. By the time I logged in hours later, GG's post was right there. Some days I have a memory a wee bit like Dory's. How about I buy a round for all of us!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 9, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I use Chrome for my laptop PC browser. Until about two days ago, the quick link for DC (one of eight that appear whenever I open a new tab) worked perfectly. Now when I click on it, I'm taken to a page with this message:
> *"Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /cgi-bin/redirect.ha was not found on this server."*
> ...


Try basic Google - I never have access problems with that


----------



## jabbur (Jul 9, 2016)

Glad it was a simple fix CG!
I'm all for frustration-free living.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 9, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Try basic Google - I never have access problems with that



I thought you said you were going to start reading all the posts before responding  Problem is fixed.

Also, Google is a search engine, not a browser.


----------

